# Eclipse 2009.1 with cracked licence



## راشد البلوشي (18 مارس 2010)

hey guys 

here is the links for Eclipse 2009.1 wiht cracked licence

check in attached 

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## راشد البلوشي (21 مارس 2010)

unfortuantly no commands even no replies


----------



## Injection (26 مارس 2010)

Thanks a lot,
I just have one question ... does it support 64 bit 
???

thanx


----------



## راشد البلوشي (27 مارس 2010)

really i didnt check it out.. it mayb.. do try it

tnx


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (3 أبريل 2010)

*ممكن وضه كرابط مباشر0000000مع التقدير*


----------



## Pet.Gamal (4 أبريل 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## foxfox (4 أبريل 2010)

البرنامج غير كامل يطلب الرابط 
part03
وهو غير موجود


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 أبريل 2010)

foxfox قال:


> البرنامج غير كامل يطلب الرابط
> part03
> وهو غير موجود


 

hey dear.. 

am really sorry... i didnt keep all links

here is all PARTS wth crak licence

http://www.4shared.com/file/223914294/c9f8d167/Eclipse20091part01.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/223914295/beffe1f1/Eclipse20091part02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/223914296/27f6b04b/Eclipse20091part03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/223914297/50f180dd/Eclipse20091part04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/223914298/c04e9d4c/Eclipse20091part05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/223914299/b749adda/Eclipse20091part06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/223914300/1e95c400/Eclipse20091part07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/223914301/6992f496/Eclipse20091part08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/223914303/879c95ba/Eclipse20091part09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/223914304/19f80019/Eclipse20091part10.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/223914305/6eff308f/Eclipse20091part11.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/223914306/f7f66135/Eclipse20091part12.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/223914302/f09ba52c/Eclipse20091part13.html


am really sorry... now i checked the attached file

well do download and enjoy using the Eclipse

the password is 
www.oilfield.blogspot.com

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## كود كود كود (24 مايو 2010)

Thanks a lot Mr..Rashid Al-BALUSHI, I hope you recive ten times wath you share

I have a question, Do you have to do some change in the license file, like adding a header with your computer name or something like that? or do you need to use Schlumberger License utility? because i'm having some problem with the program. 

Thanks again for your generous colaboration to the forum


----------



## البطلالمغوار (6 يونيو 2010)

passward is wrong please can you give me the correct passward

Thanks


----------



## راشد البلوشي (6 يونيو 2010)

sorry guys ...
the correct password is..


www.oildata.blogspot.com

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## ezaa2003 (10 يونيو 2010)

الاخ راشد هل ممكن الحصول على petrel 2009 crack license واكون شاكر جدا


----------



## راشد البلوشي (13 يونيو 2010)

lets me check.. surely u ll get it..

but am out of home.. i ll forward it soon 

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## ezaa2003 (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم الاخ راشد هل لديك license for petrel 2009? 
لقد حملته من الموقع الذي ذكرته لكن لم يعمل يطلب لايسنس؟؟


----------



## م/وفاء (15 يونيو 2010)

Eng.Rashidthnx for all programs but i can't download some of these 
let me know if u have any programs like PIPESIM,OFM and any program for test interpretation and any program for prepare acidization for oilwells
thanks in advanced


----------



## GeoOo (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا أخ راشد و فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## ezaa2003 (4 يوليو 2010)

الاخ راشد انت قلت اني سوف احصل على اللايسنس اكيد لكن تاخر جوابك؟؟ عسى المانع خيرا؟
شكرا لك


----------



## anihita (23 يوليو 2010)

the password is 
www.oildata.blogspot.com


----------



## anihita (23 يوليو 2010)

the password is 
www.oildata.blogspot.com


----------



## mha5011 (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخوي راشد
بس سؤال..ان جديد على الايكلبس
طالب جامعي..وعندنا بروجكت عليه
انا نزلت البرنامج وكل شي

بس ابي اعرف اذا شغال ولا لا
يعني كيف اعرف ان الكراك اشتغل
لأن مايطلع عندي برودكشن ابدا


----------



## راشد البلوشي (1 أغسطس 2010)

hi guys ...

am really sorry for mistake

the password is 
www.oildata.blogspot.com

sorry for mistake once again..

wish u best of lucks.

regards 

Rashid Al-Balushi


----------



## مايكروتك (1 أكتوبر 2010)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## finder (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Essalam Rashid
Many thanks for your contribution and your help, I need step by step eclipse and petrel help to start project

Regards


----------



## drilling engineer (5 نوفمبر 2010)

plz i need alicence 4 eclipse 2009 and i need eclipse 2004 with crack


----------



## سلطان العلم (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ راشد عندما عملت رن لبرنامج eclipse ظهر هذا الخطا UNABLE TO CHECK LICENSE AVAILABILITY. CHECK IF LMUTIL.EXE IS PRESENT IN MACROS FOLDER.


----------



## batruna (13 نوفمبر 2010)

check this out 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t231321.html


----------



## drilling engineer (16 نوفمبر 2010)

على فكرة تقريبا فيه مشكلة فى الجزء العاشر مش بيشرضى يفك الضغط خالص ..


----------



## ahmed sayed mpm (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج........بس عندى سوأل هو مبيشتغلش على نسخة 7؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## softdz42 (2 يناير 2011)

*unfortuantly no commands even no replies*​


----------



## mojahid (5 يناير 2011)

thnx a lot Rashid >>>


----------



## yemenfalcon (19 مارس 2011)

Thanks a lot for your kind cooperation .Do you have a training manual or guide lines for this Eclipse 2009? If so ,it would be so appreciated .God save you .

Best Regards,
Yemenfalcon


----------



## ab445 (22 مارس 2011)

*jazak allah khair*

jazak allah khair


----------



## aldambi (29 مارس 2011)

the password is 
www.oilfield.blogspot.com

regards

Rashid Albalushi[/QUOTE]
ممكن التحقق من الباسوورد!! اعتقد خاطئة


----------



## ahmedl_2010 (28 أبريل 2011)

Rached i need eclipse 300 can you help me please with this 
software 
regards


----------



## nasa.iraq (25 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك على هذة المشاركة القيمة والتي لا تقدر بثمن : لكن الباسورد غير صحيح وقد استعملت نفس الباسورد المذكورة بالمشاركة 
www.oildata.blogspot.com
تكون الاجابة الباسورد خطاء ؟ ارجو التاكد من الباسورد : لكن محتاج البرنامج في دراستي ضروري جدا 
انتظر منك الرد اخي العزيز 
تحياتي الك


----------



## ami.luck (13 ديسمبر 2011)

can somebody solve this problem i am facing while running eclipse.
i have installed it on my pc but facing problem.
like this in c:windows
<analysing the input file < it may take a while:
>Error getting status : license server machine is down or not responding.
-96,7:1 1001"winshok: host not foound<host_not found
error unable to check license availability. check if lmutil.exe is present in macros folder.
in ad
how ever lmutil.exe is present in macros folder 

mail id [email protected] thanks in advance


----------



## mostafa1414 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

the password is not correct, would you please give us the right one, thanks alot


----------



## improud2b (5 يناير 2012)

راشد البلوشي قال:


> unfortuantly no commands even no replies



thank u


----------



## A7med89 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

I need just the *****, can you send it to me, please?


----------



## Mohamed Elias (15 فبراير 2013)

thanks a lot


----------



## Mohamed Elias (15 فبراير 2013)

wrong password


----------



## البطلالمغوار (5 ديسمبر 2013)

I'll judge after download


----------



## eng.mhmd salem (31 مارس 2014)

مشكور


----------

